

Simplest Erlang Linked-In Driver - moonpolysoft
http://weblog.hypotheticalabs.com/?p=446

======
davidw
Read the comments - the distinction between a linked in driver and a port is
an important one in Erlang, and is a concept that languages like
Python/Perl/Ruby/Tcl etc... don't really have. Not that you can't do it in
those languages, it's just that pretty much all C code gets directly linked
in, or an external program gets executed, usually with a preference for the
first.

